# Good Lord



## yimmj (May 26, 2009)

Damn I need a fishing fix....The rivers are chocolate and the beach seems rain out ...If anyone is having luck with the weather seyetems would love to hear about it Got my 14 year old a Whit River combo set.. Hope he is a better fly ifsherman than i am.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hadn't tried flyfishing in a month or so now. I may try thursday morning depending on the weather and will let you know how it goes if I go.


----------



## Flymastershane (Dec 9, 2009)

Fished a little last week but didn't catch anything, the fog was to bad to stay out long.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I fished yesterday. Fished Big Lagoon, The Pass, ran west along the beaches then 6miles out, back east across the pass, back into the passand across to Deer Point. Nada, chocolate milk everywhere. Ended up back in the pass. Put the fly rod down for a bit, caught a 30 inch red in shallow against the shore. Pulled up a whole school of nice fish with him. Tried holding him in one hand on the spinner and casting one handed with the fly rod to pick up another, that didn't happen:doh Released the fish quickly, to try and get back on the school, didn't happen for me:reallycrying Oh well, at least another day on the water.

L8, Harry


----------

